# West german W/L breeders in TX



## sand9669 (Jun 19, 2013)

I am looking for a very reputable breeder in either the Houston or Dallas area. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

I am a very active and athletic guy. I am looking for a pup that i can eventually train to run, hike, and just do outdoor things with me off leash. I also think i would like to get into schutzhund with him too.

Based on the research I have done i think a West German working line breed is what I want. 

This is my first post so please let me know if i am misinformed or wrong in anything i have said. Thanks in advance for any information or recommendations you may have!


----------



## SPOR (Apr 10, 2012)

If you are willing to increase your search radius, you might try van Meerhout in the Austin area.


----------



## mscici (Jun 19, 2013)

*Best Outdoor Dog*



sand9669 said:


> I am looking for a very reputable breeder in either the Houston or Dallas area. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I am a very active and athletic guy. I am looking for a pup that i can eventually train to run, hike, and just do outdoor things with me off leash. I also think i would like to get into schutzhund with him too.
> 
> ...


Hi, just find a Labrador Retriever...
It will definitely fits to you, it is mostly athletic, playful and water-loving, labs live to get out and enjoy the world. Originally bred as gun dogs to retrieve waterfowl for hunters, their webbed paws make them excellent swimmers. But labs have a tendency to gain a lot of weight if not exercised consistently and are prone to health problems like hip dysplasia—make sure your lab is healthy and in shape before taking him on any wild adventures.
Hope you find one soon... Good luck!


----------



## sand9669 (Jun 19, 2013)

I am definitely willing to increase my search radius. I am originally from Oklahoma so really any breeders from Houston to the dallas area would be great.


----------



## Las Presitas (May 10, 2013)

I just got one in lulling, but she is a west german show line. We are really happy w/her. Smart and fun. My kids and brother had their dogs here this weekend and she ran around, jumped in the lake and swam at 10 weeks. She jumped in before I could stop her. But she can now swim. She was pricy. Pink papered from Germany. Let me know if you are interested. On another note, I have had labs as well and they are great too for outdoor activities. Mine used to hike with her back pack. (carried her water) dogs just make life even better 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Why a Labrador? Everything he wants to do he can do great with a German Shepherd. Weird. I recommended Germelhaus in another thread and you might look into them as well. The breeder lives in the Dallas area. =:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I can second Meerhout for WL. Nice dogs, I have seen many doing agility and AKC obedience here and a good friend has one. 

These are West German Showlines and may not be what you want, but take a look. She is in McAlester, OK near me. 

http://gsdnet.org/


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree with opting for a lab. Unless you have plenty of experience with a GSD, the working lines are probably not for you.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Labs aren't easy to live with .. particularly puppies! Sheesh. A good breeder can help choose the right puppy for him that meets the energy/training he can provide. WLs aren't insane dogs as long as the breeder is breeding a balanced dog.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have both a Lab and GSD. They are equally active, and equally wonderful. 

A well bred GSD in the appropriately active and dedicated home is fine. If this gentleman wants a GSD, then great. He sounds like a wonderful active home. Everyone has to have their FIRST GSD. 

I see no reason why he should not get what he wants. Unfortunately I don't have any suggestions for a breeder. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Buggibub said:


> I agree with opting for a lab. Unless you have plenty of experience with a GSD, the working lines are probably not for you.


I dont agree with this. I have never owned a GSD before in my life. Now I have a 9 month old WL GSD. I have never loved a dog like I love her. I agree with giving people information and/or giving strong warnings about behavior and challenges but saying that someone shouldnt get a gsd just because they have never had one before.. sounds super silly to me. Thats like the age old question of which came first? The chicken or the egg? How could they possibly own a gsd before if they have never owned one before??

To the OP I would however recommend that unless you have previous experience with these dogs you do a fair amount of reading before you decide on this breed. Even my Lulu who is the most laid back gsd I have heard of requires a lot of time and it can take a lot of dedications. I studied for 2 years and was VERY HONEST with my breeder about who I was and what I would really need and VERY careful when I decided which parents I wanted. 

I hope you find the breeder you need who is both helpful honest and responsible. These dogs are amazing. Good luck to you.


----------



## Sprout (Apr 23, 2013)

*sand9669* 

Send me a private msg.

Have a name for you and info that may help from Dallas.


----------



## sand9669 (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow! You guys are great. It's going to be another year before I'm actually ready to get my pup I just wanted to get some recommendations now because I would like to try and visit a few of them before I made a decision. 

Just to clarify, this will not be my first GSD. His name was Gus. Grant it he was not the most well bred GSD. He was more of a rescue when I got him as a pup. I had to have him put down about 2 years ago due to severe hip dysplasia. He was the best and smartest dog I have ever had or been around. Extremely laid back while in the house but could switch it on when I wanted him to. He potentially saved my life from a rattlesnake one time but that's a story for another time. 

To make a long story short. I just want to try my best to find another Gus but never want to go through the decision of putting one of my best friends down ever again. I still have a lot to learn, but based on what I have researched up to this point I believe a WL gsd from one of,what appear to be, exceptional breeders you have mentioned will provide what I am looking for. 

But that is why i am starting now. I still have plenty of time to decide otherwise if need be. Anyways thank you for the insight so far, and please keep it coming i am eager to learn all I can. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

My apologies if you are already aware of this but just in case...(ref: in blue below)

WL dogs are susceptible to the genetic health issues (such as HD) as well. 

There are no guarantees.....all you can do is stack odds in your favor by choosing a knowledgeable, ethical and honest breeder who does the appropriate tests and stands behind his/her dogs.

Best of luck to you!



sand9669 said:


> Wow! You guys are great. It's going to be another year before I'm actually ready to get my pup I just wanted to get some recommendations now because I would like to try and visit a few of them before I made a decision.
> 
> Just to clarify, this will not be my first GSD. His name was Gus. Grant it he was not the most well bred GSD. He was more of a rescue when I got him as a pup. I had to have him put down about 2 years ago due to severe hip dysplasia. He was the best and smartest dog I have ever had or been around. Extremely laid back while in the house but could switch it on when I wanted him to. He potentially saved my life from a rattlesnake one time but that's a story for another time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Glad you have experience. I didn't realize you have had a GSD in the past, hence my comment about "opting for a lab." 

It may be worth contacting GerdesHaus (north of DFW) and talking to them about your expectations with taking in a new GSD as well as schutzhund work.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Sand, so sorry you lost Gus! GSD's are wonderful aren't they?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL why are people recommending labs?!? I had a working line GSD as my first dog ever, great animal. I trained her myself and earned almost a dozen titles in 3 years.


----------

